
Apple has 91% of market for $1,000+ PCs, says NPD - naish
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Apple-has-91-of-market-for-1000-PCs-says-NPD/1248313624
======
tristan_juricek
The article title seems to confuse everybody, especially if you read the
comments.

* Apple has 91% of _revenue_ when > $1000 is being spent * They only have 7% of the market

The way I read this: there's a _ton_ of cheap machines out there, and they
ain't Macs. (Duh.)

Is it me, or does it seem like Microsoft is still not avoiding becoming the
"budget" system? I can't see this working out in the long term, if they want
to continue to avoid being a commodity. (You know, charging lots of $$ for
upgrades.)

Something tells me the next year is going to be interesting.

------
duckbridge
Not terribly surprising, considering a big factor for those who buy Windows is
the price.

